# level sizes!!!



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

With all this level talk.... 
I had to ask...

What size levels are your most frequently used? 

Which length is your go to level?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Stabila jamber set 78" and 32" not much else gets used.

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

90% of what I do is with a torpedo the remaining 10% of the time its a 48".


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

7-12' stabila extension


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I use a 48" most. I Have a 2' and a torpedo in the truck just in case. I own a 6' and an 8' but they have been in the shop for years collecting dust.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> With all this level talk....
> I had to ask...
> 
> What size levels are your most frequently used?
> ...


The longest one that will do the job, but generally no longer than the work being plumbed/leveled.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

A lot.

All Stabila.

2'
32"
4'
78''
and 7-12' extendable.

Most, if not all get used daily.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have 10" fatmax extreme torpedo
fm3 24"
fme 48
fm 48
fm 72"

the 24 and 48 are brought out every day,, the torpedo is kept for short peices of siding and mounting eblocks or for side cleats for closet shelving. my 72" is kept for hanging doors and building large closets only. my last 2 72" levels were trashed by the crew so i wont let them touch my new one


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...

I am going all Bositich Levels (Formerly the FatMax Extremes), but I still have 2 Johnsons, the 24 and 48.

9"
16"
24"
32"
48"
59"
78"

If I had to only have three levels, it would be the 9, 32 and 78.

I carry the 9", 16" and 32" at all times. The 9" is in my tool bag, the 16 and 32 fit nicely in a space between cushions in the back of the cab.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

12 , 24 , 48 , 72 .


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

Have a 2', 4', 6'. Torpedo gets used the most. Just about everything else is laser these days.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> I own a 6' and an 8' but they have been in the shop for years collecting dust.


1. What brand and type are they?

2. Would you sell them?

3. How much? (including shipping)

:laughing:

I use all my levels pretty equally but I wanna say my 8' is most used.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i eyeball it:turned:


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> 7-12' stabila extension


that and my 59" getr done


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

Everyone has torpeos in their bag.
3 24"
5 48"
and a 6 footer I am working on replacing if you hadn't heard.

Most are Johnsons, some are fatmax. Torpedoes are empire.

48" are used most often.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

torpedo
18"
48" - the most use
laser


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

My Torpedo
32"
5'
6'6" are my go to levels

But I own 
12"
16"
24"
32"
5'
6'6"
8'
Torpedo


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

3or 4- Torpedos, no stabilas but some good ones
1-2' empire
1- 32" stabila
2or 3 - 4' craftsman
1-78" stabila
1-8' i don't know what kind it is, to old can't i remember but if i get a pic it's the long green one:blink:
1- PLS 180:thumbsup:


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i eyeball it:turned:


Which eye?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

RiverMan said:


> Which eye?


Third one...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

GRB said:


> Third one...


:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like that Greg,very good:clap:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

the green 8' is a starret i used to have those, switched to stabila.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

2, 4, 6


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink:


Do I REALLY have to explain it, Randy? :jester:


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

GRB said:


> Do I REALLY have to explain it, Randy? :jester:


Your a Yoga master and the third eye is open? 

or .......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

RiverMan said:


> Your a Yoga master and the third eye is open?
> 
> or .......


Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i know what your thinking,don't try it..you will hurt yourself:no:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Reason why I started this thread is because I'm wanting to upgrade all my levels to stabila soon. So I want to see what size will be a waste.

What about the jamber set? Worth it for all around level sizes? Or really just good for doors?

Would a 2' and 6' be okay? For that 

How's this set up?

Torpedo
16"
2'
4'
6'
???


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

You just can't have enough levels. For the longest time, all I had was a Stabila jamber set. That's a great place to start. The 32" is much better than a 24" for doors. the 78" is too long for some ext doors with large (thick) thresholds. 

Then add a 48". 

Then a 60" 

Then a 16"

Then a torpedo

then the 24"

Then the 96"

Then the 72"

At least that's what I'd for people who are into general remodeling. Which is my little piece of the pie, with an emphasis on doors and windows.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I own a 32" and two 78" Stabila's
To be honest, the laser is used more than all of them combined.
I did get a Bostich torpedo level last year that has yet to see any use.


----------

